# Running FreeBSD on hp 2133



## empty (Nov 25, 2008)

Anybody have any experience?


I cant decide witch one to chose HP 2133 or aspire ONE.

Anybody running freebsd on HP 2133 and have something to say.


Best Regards empty


----------



## empty (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok, bought the computer but cant get the right resolution, only get 640x480.


Anybody have some suggestions how to get it to run 1024x600?


Cant seem to find anything that will help me. Cant find the VIA driver in xorgconfig either. All help is appreciated.


2133
SKU Part#
KX870AT#ABA

Smart Buy 	Processor 	VIA C7Â®-M ULV Processor (1.6 GHz, 128 KB L2 cache)
Operating System 	Genuine Windows Vista Business 32
System Memory 	2048 MB 667-MHz DDR2 (1 DIMM)
Hard Drive 	120-GB 7200 rpm
Display 	8.9-inch diagonal WXGA
Integrated VGA camera
Graphics 	Via Chrome 9
Audio 	ADI High Definition CODEC
Stereo headphone/line out and microphone in
Integrated microphone
Communications 	Integrated Broadcom Gigabit Network Connection (10/100/1000 NIC)
Integrated Wireless 	Broadcom 802.11a/b/g, Bluetooth 2.0
Pointing Device 	Touchpad with scroll zone
Battery 	6-cell (55 WHr) Lithium-Ion
Power 	External 65W adapter
Warranty 	1/1/0


----------



## richardpl (Nov 30, 2008)

Try xf86-video-openchrome and xf86-video-via driver.
If they are not installed, you can install them via ports/packages.

Do _NOT_ use xorgconfig, use Xorg -configure instead.


----------



## empty (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Richardpl for trying to help, but nothing seems to work. Running driver openchrome just messes the screen up, using the via driver just gives me 640x400, cant change it..

I have both xf86-video-openchrome and xf86-video-via driver installed.

http://forums.mininoteuser.com/viewtopic.php?p=4576#p4576

Maby I am doing something wrong, i don't know.

All help is appreciated!


----------



## richardpl (Dec 1, 2008)

Perhaps openchrome version you are using is too old. Openchrome driver is still in active development.
0.2.993 version from ports says everything.


----------



## holo (Dec 4, 2008)

*OpenChrome...*

Hi Empty,

Each time I want install the OpenChrome driver I do not install the complete package Xorg.

First, install : 

/usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server 

then 

/usr/ports/x11-fonts/xorg-fonts

then 

/usr/ports/x11-fonts/xorg-fonts

/usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers

Beware to choose OpenChrome you have to choose it by a : 
make config

Select only : keyboard, mouse and OpenChrome

and type : make install clean

You have select only the OpenChrome driver

Dont forget to install /x11/xinit

You have, now, a basic Xorg.

After you type Xorg -configure ....

(I think you know the way... )

When you have a good xorg.conf with the good driver. 

After, you can install your complete xorg.

Do not reconfigure xorg.conf ...

Hope this help you and excuse-me for my english

Pat


----------



## DemoDoG (Dec 4, 2008)

What about the wireless network card, have you got it to work?


----------



## empty (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Holo, did you try this setup on the hp 2133? If, could you please paste your xorg.conf?

Thanks!


----------



## empty (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi,

Trying to install it the holo-way.

Dont know about the wlan yet, freebsd cant find it by default, though. 

Will report later how itÂ´s going.


----------



## empty (Dec 5, 2008)

No success. Is the openchrome driver acctually working for hp2133 or just a rumor ?? Found a picture that shows what it looks like for me expect the colors  http://www.digitalmediatree.com/library/image/12/mario12_17detail.JPG


----------



## holo (Dec 5, 2008)

*xorg.conf*



			
				empty said:
			
		

> Thanks Holo, did you try this setup on the hp 2133? If, could you please paste your xorg.conf?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi,

Beware, that xorg.conf is for my own machine setup.

But look at the parts corresponding to your screen.

But, if I was you I will reinstall Xorg beginning by XORG-SERVER and not a XORG complete.

My XORG.CONF

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	RgbPath      "/usr/local/share/X11/rgb"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath 	"/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc"
    FontPath 	"/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"
    FontPath 	"/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
    FontPath 	"/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"
    FontPath 	"/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"
    FontPath 	"/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"
    FontPath 	"/usr/local/share/apps/konsole/fonts"
    FontPath 	"/usr/local/share/fonts"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "GLcore"
	Load  "xtrap"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "freetype"
	Load  "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"
        Option      "XbkRules" "xorg"
        Option      "XkbVariant" "latin9"
        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"  
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "PrintVGARegs"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "PrintTVRegs"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "I2CScan"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VBEModes"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# <str>
        #Option     "ExaNoComposite"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ExaScratchSize"     	# <i>
        #Option     "SWCursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"             	# [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoRAM"           	# <i>
        #Option     "ActiveDevice"       	# [<str>]
        #Option     "BusWidth"           	# [<str>]
        #Option     "Center"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "PanelSize"          	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ForcePanel"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVDotCrawl"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVDeflicker"        	# <i>
        #Option     "TVType"             	# [<str>]
        #Option     "TVOutput"           	# [<str>]
        #Option     "DisableVQ"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DisableIRQ"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnableAGPDMA"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAGPFor2D"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoXVDMA"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VbeSaveRestore"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DisableXvBWCheck"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "MaxDRIMem"          	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPMem"             	# <i>
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "openchrome"
	VendorName  "Unknown Vendor"
	BoardName   "Unknown Board"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth 16
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	Modes "1280x1024"
        EndSubSection
EndSection


----------



## empty (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks,

I cant actually see that freebsd finds my graphic card, do you need compile in support?

vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff,0xfc000000-0xfcffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1

vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0

Any comments?


----------



## holo (Dec 6, 2008)

*Basic installation first*

HI Empty,

You have to install first :

Option nÂ° 6 Kern-Developer in the Choose Distributions.

(At this state you do not have Xorg)

If you have complete that installation, to continue, suppose that you are connected to the Net.

In and other case, you should use CD or DVD.

And install each pakages as I mentioned above...

 
Pat

http://tutti-free.com


----------



## empty (Dec 22, 2008)

Using the latest trunk of openchrom fixed my graphic problem like a charm.


Anybody have any comments on the wlan yet? Somebody told me it was a b43? (Broadcom 4322AGN)?


----------



## alie (Feb 19, 2009)

can u please post ur steps here ?

i cant use my HP 2133 now 

the resolution only get 640x480.


----------



## alie (Feb 21, 2009)

almost everything is okay except my sound is not working.


----------



## MrOlsen (Feb 27, 2009)

*HP Mini 2133*

Has anyone gotten sound working out of the speakers?

-Christopher


----------



## platanthera (Apr 14, 2009)

Does PadLock work?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 14, 2009)

does the via82c686 driver work for sound... maybe? possibly?


----------

